# محل في مجمع مول كبير للأجار الرياض



## بياع الجمله~ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد محل في مجمع مول كبير للأجار جاهز في شرق الرياض في حي السلام
للمفاهم 0553174030


----------



## tjarksa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محل في مجمع مول كبير للأجار الرياض*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

